# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche chaton femelle secteur Perpignan

## Skelletore

Bonjour et merci de m'accueillir.
Nous sommes une famille de 3 personnes dont une petite fille de 4 ans attristée par la mort de notre chat, il y a 1ans maintenant. Nous avions un chat exceptionnel qui après 18ans a rejoint les étoiles.Nos coeurs sont désormais ouverts pour offrir de nouvelles caresses à une petite boule de poils. Nous préférions une femelle de qq mois,si possible grise uni, grise clair ou beige, mais nous ne sommes pas fermés a un coup de cur 💓.
Si vous avez un joli minois à nous présenter n'hésitez pas

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour et bienvenue sur Rescue.
J'ai déplacé votre sujet dans la bonne rubrique.
*

----------


## Skelletore

Bonsoir, merci à vous

----------


## nat34

Bonjour, regardez du côté de l'association des chats de l'hôpital de Perpignan

----------

